# What Tripod?



## wm460 (Nov 10, 2014)

I am looking for a tripod  for a DSLR.
I have been recommended either Velbon  or Manfrotto, after googling them I am bewildered by the vast numbers of different type etc. 

Basicly I want it for photographing pens mostly and my be an occasional scene outdoors.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 10, 2014)

I have a carbon fiber  Manfrotto for my wifes photography endeavors that I also use for pens and about everything else.  If your going to use a tripod for other things than just pens the stiffer the tripod the better. For just pens indoors most any one will do although it can be argued that the best picture you can get comes from the best tripod you can get.


----------



## JohnGreco (Nov 11, 2014)

I'll second Manfrotto. I had what I -thought- was a good tripod from an electronics retailer. I paid around $60 and in a year it was busted. Now I have a carbon fiber Manfrotto and wish I had invested those $60 into this one form the start. There are a lot of things to consider, what max height do you want? How much weight will it need to support (camera + lens)? Will you be carrying it around? Will you be doing any long exposure photography (if Yes, you'll need one that does Not budge in the wind)?

I'm sure there are good deals to be found in the next few weeks, keep an eye on Adorama and B&H Photo. Best of luck.


----------



## toddlajoie (Nov 11, 2014)

I'll third the Manfrotto, and I'm surprised to find people with the Carbon Fiber Tripods!!

I have 2 Manfrotto CF tripods and the CF monopod, and they are absolutely FANTASTIC, but I also carry them around all day, so the fact that they weigh practically nothing compared to the same tripods we have in aluminium make them a no-brainer. If you don't plan on luging them around, the Aliminum legs will work just as well, and don't get me wrong, the aluminum ones are not heavy, I  carried them around for years just fine, the CF ones are just LIGHT (the magnesium heads weigh more than the tripod does...)

One thing that a lot of people don't pay attention to in tripods is the number of leg segments, which can be a double edge sword. More leg segments will give you a lower minimum height and higher maximum height, both fantastic features, but it makes raising and lowering it a bigger pain. For most pen work, extreme height is not usually an issue, but if you want to use it for other things, you may want to pay attention to minimum and maximum height measurements.

FAR beyond the tripod legs, the head is where the variety really exists. There are more heads for more different purposes than you can shake a stick at. If you are not shooting video, don't bother with anything labeled a "fluid" or "oil filled". They are only designed to make panning and such smooth for video work. 3 Way pan and tilt heads are great for precision work (Geared heads are even better, but kind of extreme...) and can be easier to adjust for table top photography, as you can adjust the camera position individually in 3 different axis', up/down, left/right, and tilt left/tilt right. Ball heads are much easier to adjust, but harder to do fine tuning or critical adjustments, and in my opinion they will always tend to drop a bit after being locked down (however, I only use ball heads, I just deal with that since they are so much quicker). Ball heads are NOT good for very large cameras (lens size included...) as they generally have MUCH lower ability to handle weight and torque than the pan/tilts.

I would suggest, if you have a good local store within driving distance that has them in stock, go take a look at them. They are very hard to buy based on "specs" as it can be difficult to really see how big, heavy (or light), awkward, etc. without getting your hands on them. It really needs to "feel" right to you to make using it anything other than a chore...


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 11, 2014)

I use a Benbo.
I already had it from shooting macro bugs, flowers and whatever else I could get to be still long enough to make 1 to 6 times life size(okay, that sounds weird after I read it)

It's what I had already.





Scott (solid, not expensive) B


----------



## toddlajoie (Nov 11, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> I use a Benbo.
> I already had it from shooting macro bugs, flowers and whatever else I could get to be still long enough to make 1 to 6 times life size(okay, that sounds weird after I read it)
> 
> It's what I had already.
> ...



I LOVED my BENBOs.. Still have them, but they're too big to carry around all day. For such a radically different design, it is light-years ahead of the standard design tripods. Weight and size are it's only downfall, and I haven't looked at them lately to see if they have improved on that end. We had both the original and the larger one, but the larger one, even collapsed completely, is still HUGE, nearly 3 feet with the NPC Pro Ball Head we had on it. The thing would hold a tank, and hold it rock solid and in the most unusual positions, but that was in the motor-drive Hasselblad days, and it's just not worth the effort to travel with in the DSLR days. If I worked all day in the studio, I would still be using it...


----------



## lwalper (Nov 13, 2014)

Vanguard here. I like the fact that the legs can be splayed beyond the typical 20 degrees or so. Just press a button near the head and the legs swing out to 90 degrees with periodic detent stops along the way. Pretty handy on uneven ground.


----------



## MichaelD (Nov 14, 2014)

I've been using an older mid-range aluminum Bogen/Manfrotto for quite awhile and have been very happy with it. It's been used mostly for outdoor work with a pan head.  I agree with toddlajoie about checking something out hands-on if possible, especially when evaluating a mount.  

For the infrequent indoor light tent shots, consider a table top tripod.  Maneuvering a full size tripod into just the right spot irritates me at times.


----------



## jsolie (Nov 14, 2014)

I went a slightly different route.  I needed a tripod to use in studio and very rarely outside.  So I picked up a set of fairly heavy legs from Slik and paired it with a Manfrotto quick release head.  I was going for stability as I use this mainly for stock and still photography and sometimes have to get kind of creative with how I position my camera + lens.  It's a bit heavy to lug for long distances outdoors, but I'm not sorry I went the route I did.


----------



## Silver (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi Mark,

I use the most bog standard tripod that anyone can have, I think I paid around £20 ($10) and never had any issues that I can tell . But then again no one has told me my photos look superb.:bulgy-eyes:

I only use it in doors but it has had an outing out once when I wanted to take some selfie timer pics.. Once I realised where to stand  they turned out ok..


----------



## Sylvanite (Nov 14, 2014)

Although the big name tripods, such as Manfrotto, are very well made, inexpensive tripods are often good enough.  I'm using a relatively cheap Velbon video tripod I bought long ago (longer than I can remember) with acceptable results.

Generally speaking, heavier tripods will be more stable and resistant to shake than lighter ones, but are less convenient to move about.  I photograph pens in a room with a wood floor, so walking around is as much of an issue as tripod rigidity (when the floor shakes, even the best tripod will shake too).

Find one that fits your space and your budget, and you'll be fine.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## Boz (Nov 14, 2014)

As it has been said the sturdier the tripod the better.  I have a Husky.  I bought mine in the 1970's and it still works great today.  The center is a solid casting and it does not flex.  Extend the legs and grab the center section where the three legs come together.  If you can twist or flex the unit it is not sturdy enough for anything but the lightest duty.


----------



## Lenny (Nov 14, 2014)

I found a Manfrotto, new, open box, from Amazon for around $80.(usually $130) When you consider that probably your cheapest lens would cost double that to replace, it isn't a good idea to go too cheap and try to get away with a flimsy tripod.


----------



## Ironwood (Nov 14, 2014)

Some good advice already above, but I'll also throw in my thoughts.

Best to steer clear of the very cheap ones, or you will be sorry. Though you don't have to pay big prices to get a very decent tripod.
Manfrotto is a good benchmark, but expensive here in Australia. I bought a Vanguard Abeo 323AB for about half of what an equivalent size and featured Manfrotto would cost. ( got it new from an Aussie EBay seller )
It extends high enough to put the camera well above my head, and the quality ballhead will support 22lb ( claimed ), I haven't tested it but it easily supports my Nikon D7100 and a 300 f4 lens, I am sure I could double the weight of the lens and it still wouldn't  come close to sagging under the weight.
If you are only photographing pens with your tripod, you could probably get away with a smaller and lighter one than mine, I got mine for outdoor use as well, it has enough weight and solid footprint that the wind doesn't bother it.


----------



## farmer (Nov 21, 2014)

*Tripod*



wm460 said:


> I am looking for a tripod  for a DSLR.
> I have been recommended either Velbon  or Manfrotto, after googling them I am bewildered by the vast numbers of different type etc.
> 
> Basicly I want it for photographing pens mostly and my be an occasional scene outdoors.


 
What camera body and lens will you be using to photograph your pens? 
Will you be using a photo tent ?

Some of the lenses I use the camera needs to be with in inches of the subject and requires a special tripod.

Of all my gear I regret buying a Manfroto 055 ball head with a rc2 quick connection.
Its very loose ......

I prefer the induro 413 but for product photography I use a manfrotto 3031 tripod.


----------



## G1Pens (Nov 21, 2014)

As a photographer, I attest to the Manfrotto tripods as one of the best. However, if you are mainly going to be using it for your pens, you can go with something a lot less expensive. As a general rule, the heavier the tripod the more stable it will be. Also the more you extend the legs the more vibration you get. The thinner the legs, the more vibration you will have. So it depends a lot on how you take your pictures.

The one thing I haven't seen discussed here is your method of shutter release. Ideally you want a wireless remote. Second choice would be to use the self timer on the camera. A cable release would be the third choice. If you take shots by pressing the shutter release like normal, you will basically be wasting your money with any tripod.


----------



## PR_Princess (Nov 21, 2014)

I can't add much more on tripods than what has already been said, but I will second a cable release.. I love that little gizmo!

One other thing that works really well for me (in tandem with my tripod), is a 4 way rail slider. The one I have was inexpensive, but it still allows me to "travel" my camera multiaxially - from side to side as well as forward or back.

And, as my "photo room" is rather tiny, for me this has been easier than repeatedly repositioning my tripod.

Amazon.com : Neewer® Pro(Pro Version of Neewer® Product) 4 Way Macro Focusing Focus Rail Slider /Close-up Shooting for Canon Nikon Pentax Olympus Sony Samsung and Other Digital SLR Camera and DC with Standard 1/4" Screw Hole (Pro Version of Rail Slid


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 22, 2014)

toddlajoie said:


> SDB777 said:
> 
> 
> > I use a Benbo.
> ...


 


My pens get photo'd inside, with a light tent, and my Benbo hasn't moved in a long time.  So weight is definitely not a problem.


Anymore, if I'm out about taking photo's, I have a Benbo walking stick(or some such crazy name) that I use.  And I can double it's purpose to keep my old butt from falling over too.



I'd love to be able to justify a Manfrotto carbon job, but I can almost buy a car for that kind of cha-ching.....guess there is always the lottery ticket someday(oh yeah, I don't play that either),








Scott (I roll logs around, tripods are light no matter) B


----------



## Curly (Nov 22, 2014)

I got a Velbon VEF-3 as a gift about 1980 and there seem to be lots of used ones out there for $10 on up. Unless The house burns down with it inside I'll be using it for a long time to come.


----------



## Lenny (Nov 22, 2014)

I too have the corded shutter release but often just use the timer delay function. Using the mirror lockup function is also a good idea. If your camera lens has image stabilization it should be turned off when using a tripod.


----------



## studioseven (Nov 22, 2014)

I have a manfrotto and am quite happy with it.  However I do a lot of nature photography.  One thing to consider, a lot of higher end tripods do not come with a head.  You have to purchase that seperate.  Another suggestion: a homemade beanbag.   I took a pair of old blue jeans and cut off a 12" section of leg.  Filled with beans and then sewed the ends shut.  Works great but you need a shutter release cable.
Seven


----------

